
Sweden’s ads ombudsman say “distracted boyfriend” meme is gender discrimination - zulln
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/business/sweden-distracted-boyfriend-meme-sexist.html
======
Nomentatus
It certainly is discrimination if women are just as likely to get distracted
by handsome men while with their other AND show it. In which case shame on us
for stereotyping men as being more easily distracted by the opposite sex and
being less discreet about it. But does anyone believe those two things?

Even so, I would love to see the same meme but with the sexes reversed. It
might not be realistic, but it would be funny.

~~~
DevoidSimo
The image at least does exist, even with the same woman. [https://i0.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/309/021/29...](https://i0.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/309/021/298.jpg)

------
throwaway5250
Good grief. Laugh--it's funny!

------
justtopost
So sexual attraction is sexist. Who whould have thought. This is a race to the
bottom.

------
kolopende
Sweden is such a weird country. I don’t think there are actually any Homo
sapiens living there.

